# Need Help with my new Camera (Baldina)



## super june (Jan 30, 2008)

I have received a Baldina Compur-Rapid, that belonged to my grandfather.

And it would be great if someone could guide me a little... it would be great  

and first, i would like to know how to put a film inside my camera... i see a small lever with an arrow, but it won't open anything (sorry for my lack in english)

note: my camera seem to be in a quite bad condition. it is a bit rusty, though it was in it's case.


----------



## Mitica100 (Jan 30, 2008)

Can you post a picture of it?


----------

